# Case 1070 AgriKing help/pictures



## rjfinke (Sep 21, 2009)

We are working on a 1070 that had rear end trouble and we split it and put on a new rear end, we took pictures and have the manual but we still have a few things that are not quite falling into place. Some pictures of other tractors would be helpful. Ours has the power shift so similar would be appreciated; I also think like a 970 would be similar. The thing that would be the most helpful would be some pictures of the right hand side under like the floorboard/shifting side. Any help would be appreciated, even already online pictures that I might not have found.


----------

